# Fire went out while smoking



## jrgrayson (Jan 4, 2014)

I put a 13 pound brisket on the smoker at about 12:30. I checked it at about 2:45 and it was good. In my sleepy daze I thought I was getting back up at 330 instead of 430. So I figured even the though charcoal was getting
 low it would be fine for the next 45 minutes so I threw a couple chunks of wood in and went back to sleep. I woke up at about 4:40 and the fire was completely out. It was probably in the danger zone for about an hour plus another half hour to get the smoker hot again. Do you think it's still ok to eat/ serve? Any help would be greatly appreciated. My meat thermometer broke so I don't know if it got up to 140 but let's assume it didn't.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 4, 2014)

Finish it and enjoy...Even at two hours in the danger zone, the exterior of the meat was Bacteria free from the smoking to that point. Even if you injected it it takes time for spores to activate and multiply. Additionaly you will be cooking to a temp more than sufficient to kill any new Bacteria...JJ


----------



## jrgrayson (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response! I was pretty worried I wasted it. Still probably won't be going back to sleep but at least I won't be filled with anxiety for the rest of the morning.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 4, 2014)

No problem...JJ


----------

